# Test music?



## fogus (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a pair of studio monitors (Y2SMP Yorkville) that I'd like to test out. What do people use for test music? What makes good test music? Vocals? Classical? What do you guys use?

Cheers,
~fogus


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Whatever music you know very well and are comfortable with. It is different for everyone:T


----------



## fogus (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, what tests speakers' ability to reproduce sound best? Not death metal. What do sound engineers use as a qualitative measurement?

I'm not much of a sucker for "there is no right answer". I'm looking for a specific track by a specific artist, preferably a free lossless test recording someone has made with great mics in a great environment.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Hrm, there are probably plenty of different CDs out there but what I would recommend is getting a CD or FLAC file of a song you listen to alot and know very well then listen critically. If the speakers are better than you are used to for that piece of music then you will probably hear things you haven't heard before. Thats usually how I test speakers, tho I will admit that yes, metal isnt usually the best music to test a speakers quality with.

If you want to know what I would take with me to a speaker shop to audition speakers with I would say.
Delerium - Poem specifically tracks 1 and 4.
Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile, tracks 7 off of either cd.
Dave Matthews - Crash, Say Goodbye, I think it is song 6 Tho Dave tends to make everything sound pretty good 
and 
Billy Joel - Greatest Hits 3, Baby Grand duet with Ray Charles.

But these are just my personal preferences. You might find them worthless.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Everyone that tests speakers listens to different songs and different music. Testing speakers with unfamiliar music is not very bright imho. Therefore there is no correct answer. Bring with you some techno, jazz, classical and rock that ''You'' are familiar with:T


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

buggers said:


> Whatever music you know very well and are comfortable with. It is different for everyone:T





buggers said:


> Everyone that tests speakers listens to different songs and different music. Testing speakers with unfamiliar music is not very bright imho. Therefore there is no correct answer. Bring with you some techno, jazz, classical and rock that ''You'' are familiar with:T


Right. Including the engineers...They may use some measurment equipment as well, but they are not going to pop in some audiophile approved track that they are unfamiliar with. It's going to be some well recorded music that they are VERY familiar with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, It should be a track of music that you know. 
If your looking for a particular track that has great dynamics and nice clean lows. The Jazz CD Flim & the BB's Big Notesby Flim & the BB's Big Notes track #5 Funhouse is a great demo track. It has lots of changes in tempo and different interments all recorded digitally.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I usually try to bring a range of material I know well. Some rock, some bassy rap, some that focuses on vocals (both male and female), some trip hop and ambient type stuff. Not all of them are recognized "good recordings" but when you know the songs inside out, you'll get a feel for the differences you hear, and for the sound of that particular speaker.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Put another way, what tracks would you suggest one become familiar with if one wants to compare speakers? I agree with suggestions of the familiar, but if what's familiar isn't terribly revealing, recommendations like Tony's are just the ticket. 

For my part, I'd look for what's used at DIY speaker events. There's usually a fixed set of excerpts played on all speakers, followed by builder's choice. Here's a recent list:
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=210763

Have fun,
Frank


----------

